# Things not to do at a Religous Convention!



## divinewind_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

Worked a Religious convention this weekend. 16 and a half hours there and i have learned a few things!!!

1.) If you have had chest pains for the last 2 days do not go to a Religious convention. 

2.) If the preacher says you are healed please check with your doctor before you stop taking your medicine.

3.) If you are a diabetic...its 3pm....and you havent eaten all day...then eat something!!!!


How did i come to these conclusions.....because i hauled 2 to the hospital...and the diabetic went on her own.


Patient 1

42 year old black female preacher
Chest Pains x 2 days
Blood Pressure 200/110 
Throwing all kinds of PVC's on the monitor
12 lead showed tombstoning on one lead


Reason for problem.....she was having a major HEART ATTACK!!!!!!!

Patient 2

65 year old male 
Fell flat on his back and had a seizure

Reason for problem....He got healed the night before and STOPPED taking his anti-seizure medicine.


Patient 3

55 year old female
Said she just didnt feel right
Diabetic x 20 years
Suffers from low blood sugar
Blood Sugar of 50

Reason for problem.....she hadn't ATE ALL DAY!!



It just hasnt been my week! <_<


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hahaha events like these just make me laugh


----------



## Guardian (Aug 28, 2006)

For MI, you need st elevation in two contiguous anatomical leads.


----------



## divinewind_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

we do alot of events. we have a contract with the Titans stadium and the Gaylord Entertainment Center.  Anything at those we get to do. The Predators play at the GEC so i love it. i am a big hockey fan.


----------



## divinewind_007 (Aug 28, 2006)

Guardian said:


> For MI, you need st elevation in two contiguous anatomical leads.



yes.....agreed....but it was only showing the tombstone in one lead. i was just stating it cause i thought it was interesting. that was the first time i had saw that before.


----------

